# Unknown Blue Striped African.



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

I Bought This Fish A Few Days Ago, It Was In A Mixed Tank. Its About 2.5 inches Long. Its Colors Are Blue On Blue Its Body Is A Dark Blue, And Its Strips Are A Light Blue Almost Purple Color, Any Help Would Be Great!


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

This Fish Was bought At Wal-mart In A Mixed tank, Its Solid Orange Even the Fins. Its Sort Of See-through And Showing Egg Spots On bottom Fin.


----------



## nelson6972 (Jan 26, 2005)

2nd fish is a red zebra.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Thats One Down, I Looked Red Zebra Up And Thats Exactly What I Have!
It Says There Are Commonly Red Males In The Tank Too, Anyway Of Telling The Sex Of This Fish?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The majority of mbuna from Lake Malawi contain blue and black in their color patterns - and even more contain barring.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I Have Identified This Fish Myself, Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Chilumba" (Luwino Reef) What Was trowing Me Of Was My Fish Dose Not Have Bars Down Its Head, But If You Look At The Last Pic Of This Sp. You Will See The Females Bars Going Down Its Face Are Barly Visible. Another Thing That Confirmed It Was It Says They Have A Yellow Chin, Well I Took A Flashlight To This Little Guy And Right Under His Head Was A Yellow Patch. So Either This Is A Female Or Its A Male That Just Ant Fully Colored Up. :thumb: Thanks To Why_spyder For Pointing Me In The Right Direction! :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Where did you buy this fish? M. zebra chilumba are not common in fish stores - not that I've seen. Species like this won't likely show up in a "mixed" tank.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

I Live In Kentucky I Bought It At LFS, It was In A Mixed Tank But There Wasent That Many Fish, It Cost $17.50


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Zebra Chilumba males have a black mask look on the face, and a black horitzontal line along the dorsal. Yellowish under the gills, and a robust body. Does this describe you fish?

There are dozens of Mbuna with males that have black and blue barring.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

You Can not See no Lines on Its face and it has yellow under its head and on the tips of its fins.


----------



## comatoked (Jul 6, 2008)

Here You Can See Dark Head, Yellow underBody And yellow On Tips Of Fins :thumb:


----------



## Shalo62100 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pic 1 looks like a male saulosi to me.I agree that pic 2 looks like a red zebra, pseudo estherea - the pic is a bit blurry so hard to tell.


----------

